# Aftermarket suggestions - What should be considered?



## DaGlot (Apr 4, 2016)

TOO,

It's June 2017 and having stood in line I'm trying to plan ahead. I'm saving for something in the $45K range but in addition to options I'm trying to think long term care for a car that could potentially have a longer service life than an ICE car. Especially if it actually has everything needed for autonomy the TM3 could be a keeper. I'm not one to wax the car every weekend so labor saving is good. ( But interested in any good products. )

Paint treatments or protective paint coatings or wraps? I often heard Tesla paint is 'soft'.

Interior protectants or covers. I've tried upholstery cleaners but I find areas where elbows rest etc just start to lose it in a couple years. Covers are often shifting around or ill fitting.

Underbody - obviously a little early but are the X and S well protected?

Sadly my home does not have a garage - opinions on Tesla and 3rd party covers?

Thanks in advance for all advice.

Dave


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DaGlot said:


> Sadly my home does not have a garage - opinions on Tesla and 3rd party covers?


 Tesla does recommend to only use their covers when the car is charging - I believe they have designed them specifically to provide ventilation (not sure if there's anything to that or just marketing crap).

of your other items, I will be doing Opticoat (had it on the last new car I purchased and it's well worth it) and will install a Blackvue camera(s). oh, and probably a seat cover for when dogs are in the car.


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

I wouldn't waste money on any of those aftermarket items mentioned to protect the car.

Around here they have monthly car wash fees of 20 or 30 dollars a month for as many car washes each month ...

I would just take you car through that type of car wash and twice a year lay down a coat of wax on the vehicle...

Should take an hour ...to do tops.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JBsC6 said:


> I wouldn't waste money on any of those aftermarket items mentioned to protect the car.


I was considering getting some front protection for the 3. My Leaf has _so_ many little rock chips in the front bumper. But while investigating, I found a good many horror stories about protection products & wraps being installed incorrectly. They run the gamut from "started to peel up within a week" to "the paint underneath was ruined when we took it off". So I've decided to do nothing.

If I really do decide to keep the 3 for 10+ years, I'll consider getting it repainted. Or maybe just get the front bumper repainted every 5 years or so. That can't be too expensive, right?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

DaGlot said:


> Underbody - obviously a little early but are the X and S well protected?


Only if you consider *TITANIUM ARMOR* to be good at protecting. 

Tesla Adds Titanium Underbody Shield and Aluminum Deflector Plates to Model S


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)

I'm going with Opticoat for the paint and maybe opti coat glass for the outside with tinting on everything inside that hasn't been. I might also do a screen protector for the 15" monitor. I'll finish with all weather car mats and be done.


----------



## Demetre (Apr 12, 2016)

garsh said:


> I was considering getting some front protection for the 3. My Leaf has _so_ many little rock chips in the front bumper. But while investigating, I found a good many horror stories about protection products & wraps being installed incorrectly. They run the gamut from "started to peel up within a week" to "the paint underneath was ruined when we took it off". So I've decided to do nothing.
> 
> If I really do decide to keep the 3 for 10+ years, I'll consider getting it repainted. Or maybe just get the front bumper repainted every 5 years or so. That can't be too expensive, right?


I put the 3M product on the front of both cars five years ago. It was more maintenance than not having it as far as bugs etching the finish of the film. No chips which is good but I am going to remove them soon. They faded in three years and just doesn't look good. At this point I will not use that product and may re-paint as needed.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

garsh said:


> Only if you consider *TITANIUM ARMOR* to be good at protecting.


And the rest of the underbody is battery casing, and thus, aluminum.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

If you don't mind washing it yourself, there's a product called Wash Wax All available as a kit (on Amazon) that's easy to use, environmentally friendly, and not too expensive. It's used primarily for airplanes and is approved by Boeing and Airbus to clean their planes. It's more of a dry wash than the traditional bucket and hose method. I use it on my cars and love the ease of use. Search on YouTube and watch a video or two. It's what I'll be using to keep my 3 looking good.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I think there needs to be some quality 18" wheel options/colors. This way we can spend the 1500 on ones we love and still use the rubber. Discount Tire can put em for ya.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Honestly, I'm ambivalent about the lack of a keyfob. Perhaps someone will come out with an aftermarket keyfob or Tesla will sell it as an accessory.

For simply getting in/out of the car, we can use the BT on our phone but it would be kind of annoying to not be able to push a button easily to open the trunk/frunk without having to take out your phone, unlock it, open the app, and click the menu to find the right button. BTW - the current Tesla app doesn't have the features to open the frunk/trunk or a door. Only lock and unlock.

For the trunk, I'm sure close proximity of the phone to the rear of the car will allow you to push a button under the lip to open the trunk but the frunk doesn't have a button (at least the MS/MX doesn't have one). The only way to open the frunk is to use the keyfob or click thru the menu on the screen inside the car.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Trail Runner said:


> I'm going with Opticoat for the paint and maybe opti coat glass for the outside with tinting on everything inside that hasn't been. I might also do a screen protector for the 15" monitor. I'll finish with all weather car mats and be done.


I like the screen protector idea, but only if I can do it without bubbles. Your comment about Tint has me wondering what tint Tesla will put on these. I haven't really noticed any. anyone know? I got a shop here I've been using for years but if I could get factory Privacy tint for the back windows and the top and rear glass...ooooooo...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

For me there are two aftermarket wishes:
- red calipers and of course...
- a HUD (Navdy or other if as good)


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Anything from the premium upgrade list, that can be made cheap _a la carte_.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## George K (Feb 19, 2017)

Suspention kits to raise car one, two or three inches to give a decent ground clearance would be great or adjustable air suspention. I am concerned that the battery may hit bottom on uneven roads or some speed bumps. Also in winter driving in snow with ruts would be better with more ground clearance. I hope the model Y will have better ground clearance.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Your comment about Tint has me wondering what tint Tesla will put on these. I haven't really noticed any. anyone know?


the factory tint is in the glass, not an applied film.


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the factory tint is in the glass, not an applied film.


Do you know the percent shading reduction in the glass?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Matthew Morgan said:


> Do you know the percent shading reduction in the glass?


no - one of the review articles listed an equivalent SPF90, but that could be done without tint...

looking at it, I'd guess in the 10-15%-ish light transmittance range if I had to guess for an equivalent film percentage.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the factory tint is in the glass, not an applied film.


I would assume the glass in the M3 is similar to that in the MX. In this picture during light rain on an overcast day, you can really see the zinc oxide in the glass at the top of the windshield.


----------



## GTV6 (Apr 26, 2016)

Demetre said:


> I put the 3M product on the front of both cars five years ago. It was more maintenance than not having it as far as bugs etching the finish of the film. No chips which is good but I am going to remove them soon. They faded in three years and just doesn't look good. At this point I will not use that product and may re-paint as needed.


My understanding is that the newest films are much better.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> the factory tint is in the glass, not an applied film.


Guess I will be going to the tint shop and upping it to the max  It gets hot here in TEXAS


----------



## Gatornail (Apr 11, 2017)

The one aftermarket item I know for sure that I will be getting is an Eclipse sun shade. I've had one in my last 3 cars and could not imagine not having one. For those that are unfamiliar with the shade, it has 2 sections that attach to the inside of your windshield and you pull the sections closed to the middle. Great for keeping the hot sun out without having to reach in the backseat for a folding shade


----------

